# adding a fog light to sander for backing up???



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a hiway sander with a briggs engine. It uses a car battery to start. I was thinking about putting a for light pointing backwards so I can see behind me better. Would the engine charge the battery? Or would the light frain the battery?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

trqjnky;1149992 said:


> I have a hiway sander with a briggs engine. It uses a car battery to start. I was thinking about putting a for light pointing backwards so I can see behind me better. Would the engine charge the battery? Or would the light frain the battery?


I wire mine on a 7 way plug to the tail lights. You plug it in and when the tail lights for the truck go on your sander lights go on. The lights are good for backing up while the truck is plowing. I like this method but other than that you could hook it to the battery and put it on the toggle switch. Neither of these methods will drain your battery unless you leave your headlights on for the trailer hitch or forget to shut the toggle off. More likely to leave the toggle switch on than the head lights. You could also wire them to the reverse lights and put a seperate toggle on for just sanding. The seven way plug with the tail lights is probably the best method in my opinion.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've thought about the seven way, but its easier to run a wire to the batt on a toggle switch.and I'd have to unplug the seven way when I was driving.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried putting fog lights on the top of my pickup cap for backing up. The problem with fog lights is they need to be mounted within 30" of the ground. After spending all that time making aluminum brackets for the top of the cap, the fog lights lit up a spot 6 ft wide and 18" deep. The reason being that fog lights are made to be mounted low and keep their light low so they don't reflect glare off the fog.

There are lots of lights better suited for your needs, than fog lights.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

trqjnky;1150019 said:


> Yeah, I've thought about the seven way, but its easier to run a wire to the batt on a toggle switch.and I'd have to unplug the seven way when I was driving.


you really dont have to. They should be pointed toward the ground. The big trucks on the road have them on all the time too.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nepatsfan;1150047 said:


> you really dont have to. They should be pointed toward the ground. The big trucks on the road have them on all the time too.


I have my salter light on a toggle in the cab off the battery and my backup lights are wired into my seven pin. I never unhook it. Why would you need to unhook it when you are driving. If it is wired correctly it should only come on in reverse.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1150078 said:


> I have my salter light on a toggle in the cab off the battery and my backup lights are wired into my seven pin. I never unhook it. Why would you need to unhook it when you are driving. If it is wired correctly it should only come on in reverse.


I mentioned wiring it like that. I just did it to the tail light lights so they stay on whenever the headlights are on. The truck I was referring to stays in a parking lot so it really doesnt matter to me so they just stay on with the headlights. If I was doing a lot of driving with it I may not have done it that way. I have another truck with seperate reverse lights on the bumper and sander lights on the toggle....that is the truck I drive and I generally just leave the sander lights on all the time. I never have an issue....most people dont tailgate you when it's snowing or out sanding so it really doesn't matter. the lights point towards the ground anyways not at the eyes of the car behind you.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nepatsfan;1150087 said:


> I mentioned wiring it like that. I just did it to the tail light lights so they stay on whenever the headlights are on. The truck I was referring to stays in a parking lot so it really doesnt matter to me so they just stay on with the headlights. If I was doing a lot of driving with it I may not have done it that way. I have another truck with seperate reverse lights on the bumper and sander lights on the toggle....that is the truck I drive and I generally just leave the sander lights on all the time. I never have an issue....most people dont tailgate you when it's snowing or out sanding so it really doesn't matter. the lights point towards the ground anyways not at the eyes of the car behind you.


Gotcha, I have a set of work lights on my back rack that I can switch on for a few accounts I have that are pretty dark and in the back. Alot of obstacles and having the extra light makes me feel a little more confident in the tight areas.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

wire the light into the reverse light wire,,,,light is only on when the truck is in reverse


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

you want a flood light/ work light...not a fog light.. personally myself, I rig them up with a toggle switch with constant power. When I spread salt in the dark, I leave it on all the time.

I set the beam so I can see the salt being thrown...


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I also have work lights mounted in rear. I have a toggle mounted to the side of my spreader control boxes, and leave the lights on when I am salting at night. Also is a great help when backing up around obstacles.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> I wire mine on a 7 way plug to the tail lights.


We do the same thing. Also have the spreader strobes wired this way too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay............... With the newer electric spreaders, is it possible to just wire into the pos and neg leads to the motor and have the spreader switch activate the lights when the spreader is on?! Without wiring a relay all the way back to the battery. Or do you think the draw will detract from spreader power, or will it be too powerful for a light?


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1164273 said:


> Okay............... With the newer electric spreaders, is it possible to just wire into the pos and neg leads to the motor and have the spreader switch activate the lights when the spreader is on?! Without wiring a relay all the way back to the battery. Or do you think the draw will detract from spreader power, or will it be too powerful for a light?


I tried this once with my tailgate spreader. The problem was when your running the spreader full blast there is plenty of light, but as you adjust your pattern down yu have very little light. I changed it to a toggle switch that I can turn on and off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dforbes;1164325 said:


> I tried this once with my tailgate spreader. The problem was when your running the spreader full blast there is plenty of light, but as you adjust your pattern down yu have very little light. I changed it to a toggle switch that I can turn on and off.


I did not think of that.........Thanks............. I only run my spreader on full and adjust the feed gate.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I run mine off the battery & toggle switch, with a fusible link coming from 12v + power.
Used to have it under the bumper, but I ended up bumping into it a few times backing into a snow pile or drift. Now its above the bumper mounted on the tailgate spreader. 
Its REALLY nice at night when backing up or throwing salt, to spot check it & make sure its not clogging. I leave it on as long as necessary when salting, then turn it off when done & heading to the next customer.
A defnite MUST for me for every plow truck I use.......Thumbs Up


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I wired my into the clutch on the spreader so the light only comes on when the spinner is engaged. I also have a toggle switch on the frame base of the shaker motor so I can turn this off during the day and switch it on for night. The power comes from the spreader battery


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

yardsmith;1165509 said:


> I run mine off the battery & toggle switch, with a fusible link coming from 12v + power.
> Used to have it under the bumper, but I ended up bumping into it a few times backing into a snow pile or drift. Now its above the bumper mounted on the tailgate spreader.
> Its REALLY nice at night when backing up or throwing salt, to spot check it & make sure its not clogging. I leave it on as long as necessary when salting, then turn it off when done & heading to the next customer.
> A defnite MUST for me for every plow truck I use.......Thumbs Up


I have lots of light wired for reverse, just can't see the salt spreading as well when going forward. I was hoping to wire it through the same switch as the salter, that way if the salters on so is the light and you don't forget to turn it off between sites (not that that's a problem) The new electric poly hoppers use a big motor though that require a control module to convert power from the truck and I think this might be a bit much for a 12v light. And I suck at wiring.


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

you lookin to do something like this. side lights go on automatic in reverse and center light is on a switch in the cab


----------

